# help! cleaning water bottles



## seanh40 (Apr 20, 2009)

hi,
could anyone tell me how to get rid of the yellow staining on explansion bottle and washer bottle ive got a mk2 golf and startin to detail the engine bay
cheers


----------



## nat1979 (May 23, 2009)

a mate of mine took his bottles out and put them in his dish washer, with one of those cleaning tablets inside the bottles.

don't know if you want to give it a go or not but thats one technique


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe try putting Bicarbonate of soda powder in there and fill up with hot water. Good at shifting green in water bottles!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

clean them out with hot water and some rice
give it good shake,the rice acts like little beads breaking all the crap off the insides
might need to do afew times,hot water out of tap though


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

you can get some citric acid from the chemist it comes in powder form 
just pour it in
the bottle when it is filled with boiling water from the kettle 
then leave it to do its work


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

Sometimes it is not worth the effort and better to simply buy a new one. Check out the price from your dealer. It may be cheaper than you think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep, VW are quite generous on prices with parts like this, such as expansion tank, screenwash fluid container and so on.

Try avoid buying expansion tanks off eBay, stuff isn't genuine, try the dealer.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I just bought a new one


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> I just bought a new one


 What about your zebedee cap


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought a new one and it transformed the appearance of the engine compartment. Well worth it.

I am seriously thinking of doing the same with the Brake Fluid and Power Steering reservoirs.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I would say buy a new one, try GSF or euro carparts, in a lot of cases they use OEM stuff anyway


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

afaik neither GSF or eurocarparts are OEM expansion tank, just aftermarket.


----------



## Machugtfour (Jun 1, 2006)

Watch out with aftermarket, I bought one for my old 92' Scirocco, it wasn't a good fit, moved around on it's mounting. For this kind of stuff I always go OEM.


----------



## Prestige (Jul 7, 2009)

Bleach Works !


----------



## Peter B (Dec 22, 2009)

Had the same problem. Used something called transX and hot water. Rember to use demineralized water and a god coolant..


----------

